# New puppy with some eye watering



## Ammo (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi everyone! I just signed up for this new account. I have just recently (this past Saturday) got a new golden to bring home!

Where we got him from was a little disheartening, however as we all know golden's steal our hearts without thinking twice. So, we bought him!

Where he was when we went to go see him was in outside in a crate with his sister beside where the mother was tied to a tree. He had a "crying" right eye when we saw him, but i noticed no reddness and/or swelling in the eye and the discharge is just from watering. There is no color in the discharge, and it does not drain all the time, however it does water a few times throughout the day and it makes an outline like a black eye would look like.

His diet was terrible as they kept a bowl of some sort of food filled in the crate that usually was spilt and potty conditions were less than pleasing as a grate was placed over a tubberwear tub or something...
There were quite a bit of animals on the property as it was sort of a farm property with goats, kittens, the goldens, and a dog in the back. There was even a pony! He was ACA certified and came with his papers for that.


Was wondering if anyone had any idea what this might be from, maybe i can fix it before we take him to the vet this week. We're going for Banfield, and their great program they offer. But before we do all that, are there any ideas what might be causing this and what I could do to help him out and fix it??? I don't see a scratch but i know they are nearly impossible to see.. anyone have a similar problem?

We have had two other goldens. The first, Captain Nemo died a couple years ago and lived to be 14! he was a great dog.
The other golden is Giggidy who lives with my sister and is an amazing young golden who loves our new puppy!

I'm also feeding him blue buffalo puppy type... i'm giving him about a cup twice a day, any ideas on how to better this? his stool is firm and light brown, it's not runny like it was when we first got him. Thanks so much!

:wavey:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's scrumptious looking<: 

I'm extremely happy you found him and are giving him a great home<: 

The teary eyes are likely either allergies or it could be an eyelash or even one of his eyebrow whiskers scratching at his eye. Or it could be his eyelids rolling in (I couldn't tell if they were from the pictures). 

You might see staining on the eye (as well as the fur around the eye) from the tearing <- my current golden has always had the same thing and I have to treat it with eyedrops. In his case it is just allergies. 

ETA - you can see the tearing a little bit here - and there's a little bit of staining on the white of the eye. This is actually better than when I first discovered what was going on with his eye last summer. As best as I can tell, the allergies are worst in summer.


----------



## Ammo (Aug 2, 2010)

**

Thanks so much for the reply! i've been checking his eye for the lash or whisker but couldnt find anything.. I'm assuming that it was allergies because the watering has gotten less and less since we brought him home.. i just want to make sure the little man isn't gonna be hurting!

He looks so funny with his big ears... but he's such a good pup and listens very well for just starting simple training. His heart is even bigger!




You can see the tearing mark here i just got a picture of him.....

He is pretty playful so i had to hold him still! despite the pictures of him he's still pretty camera shy! :


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He's so young that I doubt it is allergies. I would definitely have the vet check him out-he could have scratched or irritated his eye, or he might have distichia (extra eyelashes that are often difficult to see with the naked eye) or entropion. All of these are things that can be fixed fairly easily.

If the watering is less, it might have been something in the environment irritating them-hay or straw, and wood chips, will all do that sometimes.

I'm not sure what ACA is-probably one of the alternative registries that have sprung up.

He is a lucky puppy to have found you-sounds like the food you have him on, is doing much better for him than what he was on.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a cutie pie!!! I dont know what to say about they watery eye....but he darling...and my girl Holly has big ears too!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is a cutie. I feel so badly for his siter and the mother tied to a tree - heartbreaking life for them.


----------



## Ammo (Aug 2, 2010)

Holly is so precious! those big ears look so cute!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ammo said:


> You can see the tearing mark here i just got a picture of him.....
> 
> He is pretty playful so i had to hold him still! despite the pictures of him he's still pretty camera shy! :


*so cute!* 

That looks like his inner eyelid - which yeah, means he might have had some eye irritation or had been dealing with a little eye infection (even though his eye is otherwise nice and white).


----------

